
Systemd again (or how to obliterate your system) - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.preining.info/blog/2017/04/systemd-again/
======
JdeBP
This is secondary commentary, the primary item being covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14130043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14130043)
.

